# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  El Gobierno invertirá 28 millones en mejorar el mantenimiento de las presas

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...as+presas.aspx

*El Gobierno invertirá 28 millones en mejorar el mantenimiento de las presas*

*Elabora un plan de gestión integral de estas infraestructuras y de su mantenimiento*

24/10/2012



La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), Liana Ardiles, ha destacado este martes que España y sus empresas deben exportar al mundo su conocimiento, su buen hacer y su experiencia en la gestión del agua, para que puedan ayudar a otros países a desarrollarse en este campo.Así lo ha resaltado Ardiles en la inauguración,  en Zaragoza, del sexto Simposio Internacional de Presas de Hormigón Compactado con Rodillo, en el que se reúnen los mejores profesionales para compartir sus avances y experiencias en un campo en el que España es pionera.

Así, nuestro país es el  que cuenta con más embalses de la Unión Europea, 1.250 presas, 25 de  ellas construidas con hormigón compactado, técnica muy extendida en  España (es el quinto país del mundo con más presas de este tipo), y con  la que actualmente se está construyendo la presa de Enciso (La Rioja).
La  directora general del Agua ha señalado que el actual momento de crisis  es una excelente oportunidad para optimizar la inversión y la gestión  en infraestructuras, haciendo más con menos. En este sentido, ha  explicado que el Gobierno, en 2013, va a invertir 28 millones de euros  más en mantenimiento de presas, y que elaborará un plan de gestión  integral de las infraestructuras y su mantenimiento con un horizonte a  medio plazo.
Ardiles,  en su intervención, ha asegurado que las presas españolas, así como la  excelente labor de los profesionales que las gestionan, han evitado  numerosas catástrofes, como ha sucedido recientemente tras las últimas  inundaciones registradas, primero en Murcia y el pasado fin de semana en  Aragón.
*ABASTECIMIENTO Y REGULACIÓN*
Basten estos dos ejemplos para resaltar el papel extraordinario de las presas,   no sólo para garantizar el abastecimiento en épocas de escasez, gracias  al agua embalsada en épocas de mayor bonanza, sino como reguladoras de  los caudales de los ríos, ha explicado la directora general.
Este  simposio, que se celebra cada cuatro años, ha sido organizado por el  Comité Nacional Chino de Grandes Presas, por el Club Europeo de ICOLD y  por el Instituto Español del Cemento y sus Aplicaciones, con la  colaboración del Ministerio. En el encuentro de hoy, Liana Ardiles ha  estado acompañada por el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del  Ebro, Xavier de Pedro.

----------


## jlois

Me parece estupenda la idea y fundamental a la hora de preservar ese potencial hidroenergético que tiene nuestro país. Preservar, reformar y mantener. Y sobretodo gestionar de la forma más eficaz posible, eficaz y con la coherencia que años y años de experiencia y estadísticas pueden proporcionar para no caer en errores de peso, en fallos injustificables. 
Es necesario que sea cual sea la cantidad que se invierta en este sector, se emplée en consecuencia y que no se quede la mayor parte por el "largo" camino de unas y otras administraciones, de sus "intermediarios" y sus mentes pensantes. 
Esperemos que todo esto no quede como siempre en un simple argumento de buenas intenciones y que de una u otra forma todo esto , y no tan sólo este tema, sino el conjunto de todo en general , arranque por fin.

----------

